# high school sports...print pricing??



## Destin (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, so I just turned 18, and I'm working on starting up a photography business to make money on the side. I currently am just covering high school sports and seling prints to parents, and also shooting some senior portriats here and there and have done a few weddings. 

My site is Destin Danser Photography. (don't worry, I'm in the process of buying a domain name to make it www.destindanser.com) I just got it set up this week, so there aren't many albums posted yet. Anyway, I'm looking for what you guys think is a fair price for my prints (you can view my current prices by selecting a photo and clicking buy>this photo). I don't want to underprice them, but I also want the prices low enough to be attractive to the parents. 

Thanks in advance, Destin.


----------



## redtippmann (Sep 16, 2010)

I personally would sell them at $25. But I am not qualified to set price. But thats what I would charge.

OT: is that a pro smugmug account? I want to get a power account but I want to set the price for prints.


----------



## Destin (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's a pro smugmug account. I just got it set up this week and I love it so far, I can't wait to start shooting some events and putting them on it!!

You would sell what for $25? 8x10's?


----------



## Destin (Sep 16, 2010)

The smugmug pro account is definitley expensive, but I'm very confident that it will MUCH more than pay for itself


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2010)

If they can just hit your website and look at the photos whenever they want (or take screenshots), they don't need to buy anything from you.


----------



## Destin (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah, but my photos are posted at half quality and are watermarked. If they wanna steal them, they can. It's free advertising that way. Plus, photos of an event are removed after 6 months


----------



## msf (Sep 17, 2010)

Destin said:


> The smugmug pro account is definitely expensive, but I'm very confident that it will MUCH more than pay for itself



I use to think it was expensive, then I priced web hosts and they are around $120 a year.  I did use a coupon so it will only cost me $24 for the year, plus $40 for smugmug.  Next year Ill probably drop the web host and go with smugmug pro.

theres another site, forget the name, but its comparable to smugmug but is only $100 or so for the pro level.


----------



## Destin (Sep 17, 2010)

Your proabably thinking of zenfolio or photoreflect


----------



## msf (Sep 17, 2010)

Zenfolio sounds right.


----------



## CNCO (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought a domain from godaddy for 10$ and hosting for the year cost 50-55$. I'm in the process of re-designing the website.

Get a paypal account so they can pay you. Of course you will loose a bit to them like 3%???


----------



## msf (Sep 24, 2010)

I offer paypal as an option, but I also charge a 5% fee for it.  So far everyone has paid with cash or check.    Ive heard of other businesses that do that as well, seems to be accepted here.


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2010)

Destin said:


> yeah, but my photos are posted at half quality and are watermarked. If they wanna steal them, they can. It's free advertising that way. Plus, photos of an event are removed after 6 months


Watermarks can easily be removed. I hate to break it to you - but a watermark is about as useful for advertising as a photocredit, which basically means - none.


----------



## Destin (Sep 24, 2010)

KmH said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, but my photos are posted at half quality and are watermarked. If they wanna steal them, they can. It's free advertising that way. Plus, photos of an event are removed after 6 months
> ...



Right. But 99% of people Don't know how to do so. Especially not my taget market....parents of kids in high school, who are anywhere from 30-60 years old.


----------

